# how is a Suppressor legal?



## kmn5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, newbie question, I was surfing the net and found this
http://www.eastcoastfirearms.com/sub/page.asp?page_id=73
website claims Suppressor are legals for civilians to own?
I thought these things were super ill-legal for civilians, like milling of the serial numbers or something 
Or is a suppressor not the same as a silencer?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Suppressors (silencers) are legal at the Federal level, but are highly restricted and taxed. It is the state level where suppressors are sometimes banned outright. So, whether or not you can own a suppressor often depends on the state where you live. Here is a chart which shows what states generally allow suppressors, machineguns, short barreled shotguns and rifles, or "Any Other Weapons" (AOWs).

http://www.mp5.net/info/sbsconr.htm

Some of the states on this list have further restrictions on who can own these items. For instance, I believe at least one state on this list that is shown as a "Y" for suppressors, only allows Law Enforcement personnel to own them. Do your research, find out the laws in your area!


----------



## kmn5 (Jul 2, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Suppressors (silencers) are legal at the Federal level, but are highly restricted and taxed. It is the state level where suppressors are sometimes banned outright. So, whether or not you can own a suppressor often depends on the state where you live. Here is a chart which shows what states generally allow suppressors, machineguns, short barreled shotguns and rifles, or "Any Other Weapons" (AOWs).
> 
> http://www.mp5.net/info/sbsconr.htm
> 
> Some of the states on this list have further restrictions on who can own these items. For instance, I believe at least one state on this list that is shown as a "Y" for suppressors, only allows Law Enforcement personnel to own them. Do your research, find out the laws in your area!


thanks for the answer
so complicated.....
I live in NYC, so I already know the answer. Here only criminals can have guns, for "civilians" there sooo much red tape...:smt091
And I don't even want anything crazy like a silencer or full auto assault weapon, just a simple handgun and maybe a shotgun


----------

